# Help.



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

I’ve gotten into fly fishing this year, I’ve done a free class with mad river outfitters. Learned the basics, I’ve watch a TON of videos on casting and have practiced a bunch in the water. I still can’t cast worth a darn. I do okay with small amounts of line out but once I try going for longer casts I get terrible wind knots when there’s no wind and my line just flops and bunches up in the water. Anyone have some suggestions or maybe interested in joining me for a fly trip in the Clark county or surrounding area? I have a 9’ 8wt and I’ve been throwing sliders, poppers for bass. I also have a tenkara Rod I just got that’s 8’ and I have the cast on it down but as soon as I switch back to my 8wt I just can’t get it. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Panfisher1 (Mar 17, 2019)

stonen12 said:


> I’ve gotten into fly fishing this year, I’ve done a free class with mad river outfitters. Learned the basics, I’ve watch a TON of videos on casting and have practiced a bunch in the water. I still can’t cast worth a darn. I do okay with small amounts of line out but once I try going for longer casts I get terrible wind knots when there’s no wind and my line just flops and bunches up in the water. Anyone have some suggestions or maybe interested in joining me for a fly trip in the Clark county or surrounding area? I have a 9’ 8wt and I’ve been throwing sliders, poppers for bass. I also have a tenkara Rod I just got that’s 8’ and I have the cast on it down but as soon as I switch back to my 8wt I just can’t get it. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


Check out Mad River Outfitters Q&A series on YOUTUBE.
Brian has a session on wind knots and what to do to stop getting them.
Basically you're starting your forward cast too soon.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Even with an 8wt, if you're casting a decent sized bass bug like that, it's not the easiest thing in the world to cast. The difference between a light, non-wind resistant fly and one that is neither of those things can be pretty dramatic. My advice for learning to cast would be to cut off the fly, tie on a piece of yarn (something bright you can see), and cast in the yard at targets. It helped me early on, also, to watch my cast the whole way. That might mean casting sidearm so it's a little easier to turn your head and watch what the line and yarn is doing. I'm by no means an expert fly caster, but I can get the fly where it needs to go. The best technical casting advice I would have to offer is to keep your thumb on top of the rod, directly above the reel. It's something simple that I even still forget to do and my accuracy suffers when it happens. With the thumb on top of the rod, I think it keeps you from breaking your wrist as badly and also makes you a little more accurate because you're pointing your thumb where you want the cast to go.

Hope that helps! Don't get discouraged because it will get better.


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

TheCream said:


> Even with an 8wt, if you're casting a decent sized bass bug like that, it's not the easiest thing in the world to cast. The difference between a light, non-wind resistant fly and one that is neither of those things can be pretty dramatic. My advice for learning to cast would be to cut off the fly, tie on a piece of yarn (something bright you can see), and cast in the yard at targets. It helped me early on, also, to watch my cast the whole way. That might mean casting sidearm so it's a little easier to turn your head and watch what the line and yarn is doing. I'm by no means an expert fly caster, but I can get the fly where it needs to go. The best technical casting advice I would have to offer is to keep your thumb on top of the rod, directly above the reel. It's something simple that I even still forget to do and my accuracy suffers when it happens. With the thumb on top of the rod, I think it keeps you from breaking your wrist as badly and also makes you a little more accurate because you're pointing your thumb where you want the cast to go.
> 
> Hope that helps! Don't get discouraged because it will get better.


ill give it try! I know the thumb trick but I also forget too. Thanks


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

My casting technique is terrible compared to most and I shouldn't give casting advice but ---- Sliders and poppers are the toughest to throw and long distances are a challenge not to mention casting them in any wind.
Good advice giving above, a small fly or a piece of yarn for practice.
One other thing to think about is your leader, for me a poorly constructed leader is detrimental to my casting especially with larger wind resistance flys.
Youtube 
Good luck n good fishing


----------



## smath (Nov 20, 2013)

Slow down. When you make your backcast, turn and watch your backcast unfurl behind you. Wait for it to straighten out before beginning your forward cast. Keep your casting stroke short and compact, it's all about timing, not strength.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Follow what Cream says and don't drop your rod tip below two o'clock on the back cast as the line straightens out.


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

smath said:


> Slow down. When you make your backcast, turn and watch your backcast unfurl behind you. Wait for it to straighten out before beginning your forward cast. Keep your casting stroke short and compact, it's all about timing, not strength.


I’ve been watching it but I can’t seem to get tight loops, they get big and flop on the forward cast.


----------



## smath (Nov 20, 2013)

See if this video helps:


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Are you sure your line is balanced with the rod and reel? That is first thing I would check, or take it to Mad River Outfitters to have them look at it. 
One of the rods I've been using for steelhead, a 9' - 7wt, which my daughter uses, was causing us to false cast more than once to get distance. My daughter brought it to my attention and I tried it and agreed. It is a soft tip 7 wt, so I bought a 6wt Cortland big shot line and put it on. It is a different rod because the line is balanced now. One false cast is all it takes at the pond to get to 50' for more.

If you are practicing your cast, the ideal length of flyline out would be to start at approximately 30'. Work on accuracy by casting the yarn into a hula hoop from 35 feet away. Maybe you are trying to cast too far. Unless you are on the ocean you rarely need to shoot out 60 feet or more. Add a haul and double haul once you can cast 30 feet of line with good accuracy.
If you are having trouble with transition from back to forward, put your wallet under your casting arm and don't let it fall during cast. Old timers trick that I use to improve timing.

Rickerd


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

Mad river outfitters set it up so it’s balanced, I’ll try the wallet trick and keep practicing with the yarn. Thanks guys!


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

smath said:


> Slow down. When you make your backcast, turn and watch your backcast unfurl behind you. Wait for it to straighten out before beginning your forward cast. Keep your casting stroke short and compact, it's all about timing, not strength.


the way i learned 35 years ago is when starting my back cast, i would state the phrase, "mentor is a great place to live". then start my forward cast.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I was taught with my grandpa's wallet tucked into my armpit. I would have had hell to play if I dropped that thing in the creek. It's all in the elbow.


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

I know it's risky, but put a split shot on your leader. This will tell you how long to wait in your back cast. You can't forward cast till you feel the pull of the weight! It lets me know how impatient I am when I try to come forward too soon.


----------



## 18inchBrown (May 1, 2016)

The most important thing I found was keeping my arm from my elbow to my hand straight like a lever. Don't snap the wrist. Years ago I bought a device from feather craft in St Louis that attaches to the base of your rod that locks your wrist in so you can't snap your wrist. I used it a lot my first 2 years.Of course watch your backcast visually or even turn sideways and do it.


----------



## smath (Nov 20, 2013)

Here's a short video demonstrating 3 common casting mistakes:


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

Thanks guys! I’m getting better, the wallet trick has helped and watching and waiting the back cast and not creeping is helping too.


----------

